# Nubian cross?



## meuret (Feb 8, 2014)

We just got two new goats and we think they are a Nubian cross but we are not sure. Can anyone please help us? The third goat in the picture is our little Pygmy Billy spike.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I might see some alpine in the closest one, not sure about the other....


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

They look like mini Nubians to me (nubian x nigerian dwarf) since they don't look much bigger than your Pygmy. They are cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

darakato said:


> They look like mini Nubians to me (nubian x nigerian dwarf) since they don't look much bigger than your Pygmy. They are cute!


Now THAT could be! I just wasn't seeing the nubian at all until you mentioned mini nubian.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Since they are both chamoise and have airplane ears I would guess Nubian/Alpine. Could be a third breed in there too, or they might just have growing to do.


----------



## meuret (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks. They are a good foot taller then the pygmy. They are all very skinny right now, I think they will put on weight with some TLC 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

